# Wine Chiller and LEDs at work



## ChrisFL (Sep 1, 2015)

A start. Bulbophyllum dolichoglottis, contortisepalum (yellow), denophyllum. Built LED fixture with 6 Cree XPG emitters run at 1 amp a piece.


----------



## ChrisFL (Sep 1, 2015)

To give proper credit: the first time I saw this concept was Mikael and Linda Karlbom's Nano-Viv set ups, where Swedish municipal terra cotta sections were used. As far as LEDs go, I maintain the claim that I was the first verifiable person using high power LEDs in the online orchid community.


----------



## Lanmark (Sep 1, 2015)

Great little setup! :clap:



ChrisFL said:


> As far as LEDs go, I maintain the claim that I was the first verifiable person using high power LEDs in the online orchid community.



When did you start using them?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 1, 2015)

Is the plan for roots to grow onto the terra cotta pot?


----------



## abax (Sep 1, 2015)

Chris, you do come up with some interesting ideas. I'm
currently looking at LED options for my greenhouse. There
are quite a few orchids that grow well mounted on clay
pots, mostly Phals. You're a Bulbo man, right?


----------



## naoki (Sep 2, 2015)

Nice, the repurposed lab equipment add an interesting touch. You are driving XP-G pretty hard, is the passive cooling enough with the heatsink?


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 2, 2015)

interesting


----------



## ChrisFL (Sep 2, 2015)

naoki said:


> Nice, the repurposed lab equipment add an interesting touch. You are driving XP-G pretty hard, is the passive cooling enough with the heatsink?



Yep. These have been on the same sink with the same emitters and driver for 5 years or so. They get hot to touch, but they don't burn out. 

I've been running high output LEDs since the XP-G whites became widely available in the latter half of 2010.


----------



## Lanmark (Sep 2, 2015)

I started using the high output white LEDs in May of 2011.


----------



## Secundino (Sep 3, 2015)

ChrisFL said:


> To give proper credit: the first time I saw this concept was Mikael and Linda Karlbom's Nano-Viv set ups, where Swedish municipal terra cotta sections were used. As far as LEDs go, I maintain the claim that I was the first verifiable person using high power LEDs in the online orchid community.



:rollhappy::rollhappy:
Do you mean if I buy new tyres I can claim to be the first to drive with wheels?


----------

